# "Blümchen" Jasmin Wagner geschieden und schwanger



## SteveJ (13 Juli 2022)

Doppeltes Glück bei Jasmin Wagner - und das in einer ungewöhnlichen Zusammensetzung.
Auf Instagram verkündete die Sängerin, die unter dem Namen "Blümchen" bekannt wurde, freudig, dass sie nun geschieden sei.
Der "Bild"-Zeitung sagte die 42-Jährige zudem, dass sie bald ihr erstes Kind erwarten werde.

Auf die Ehe mit dem Unternehmer *Frank Sippel* blickt die Sängerin und Schauspielerin mit gemischten Gefühlen, aber ohne Groll zurück.
_"Dankbar für alles Gute, was wir teilten und was ich lernen durfte als sich alles veränderte. Voller Vorfreude auf alles, was nun für mich bereitsteht!"_, schrieb Wagner unter ihrem Instagram-Post, auf dem sie ein Schild mit der Aufschrift "Just Divorced" ("Frisch geschieden") hält.
Mit Sippel war sie zehn Jahre verheiratet, ehe 2020 die Trennung erfolgte - und nun ist eben auch die Scheidung vollzogen.

Dem Nachwuchs blickt "Blümchen" zusammen mit ihrem neuen Lebenspartner, einem dänischen Unternehmer, voller Vorfreude entgegen:
_"Ich fühle mich voller Energie. Das Baby kommt im Winter. Ich bin gespannt, ob ich dann noch in meine Winterstiefel passe."_
Ihr neuer Partner sei sehr liebevoll. _"Wir machen diese Erfahrung beide zum ersten Mal. Das größte Abenteuer beginnt jetzt."_

Obwohl "Blümchen" und ihr Neuer erst seit rund anderthalb Jahren ein Paar sind, kommt der Nachwuchs nicht überraschend.
_"Ich kam von einer längeren Reise zurück. Wir haben uns zum ersten Mal so doll vermisst und wussten, dass wir bereit sind für den nächsten Schritt. 
Es hat dann überraschend schnell, gleich beim ersten Versuch, geklappt. Und wir sind mehr als glücklich darüber."_

Ob Junge oder Mädchen wollte Wagner der Zeitung nicht verraten.
_"Das Geschlecht steht schon länger auf einem kleinen Zettel in meinem Portemonnaie. Noch haben wir ihn nicht geöffnet und warten auf den passenden Moment."_

Quellen: Bild, n-tv, Instagram, Wikipedia


----------



## Spritdealer (13 Juli 2022)

Geile Überschrift


----------



## Jasminfan (13 Juli 2022)

So happy für Jasmin🥰😃♥️


----------



## Punisher (13 Juli 2022)

Wo ist der Bus?


----------



## sprudl (13 Juli 2022)

So sieht ein schwangeres Blümchen aus! 





[2925 x 4054]​


----------



## bluemchenlecker (13 Juli 2022)

Ich würde sagen, Pollen erfolgreich platziert !


----------



## Jasminfan (13 Juli 2022)




----------



## Jasminfan (13 Juli 2022)

sprudl schrieb:


> So sieht ein schwangeres Blümchen aus!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank für den Bild in HQ😍❤


----------



## ferdibier58 (14 Juli 2022)

😉Wow wow wow 🤪

Ein geschwängertes Blümchen. 😮

Da hätten viele sie gerne in diesen
Zustand versetzen.


----------



## bluemchenlecker (15 Juli 2022)

ferdibier58 schrieb:


> 😉Wow wow wow 🤪
> 
> Ein geschwängertes Blümchen. 😮
> 
> ...


Aber hallo !


----------



## snoopyle2001 (23 Juli 2022)

da war doch die Sache mit den Bienen und Blümchen


----------



## AmonHen (25 Juli 2022)

Wow! Geniale Bilder. THX


----------



## Jasminfan (22 Aug. 2022)

🥰❤


----------



## superriesenechse (23 Aug. 2022)

"_Ich kam von einer längeren Reise zurück. Wir haben uns zum ersten Mal so doll vermisst und wussten, dass wir bereit sind für den nächsten Schritt."

Stell ich mir sehr interessant vor 
"Ich kam von einer langen Reise zurück. Er hatte so einen Druck, er hat mich noch in der Tür geschwängert" _


----------



## maboo (30 Aug. 2022)

sieht immer noch gut aus die gute


----------



## Huutsch (18 Sep. 2022)

Ohhh. Ist irgendwie an mir vorbei gegangen


----------



## bluemchenlecker (16 Nov. 2022)

Das Töchterchen ist übrigens jetzt da !


----------



## Jasminfan (31 Dez. 2022)

Heute um 10 Uhr kommt das Video zum neuen Song „Luv with U“ Sie zeigt ihren süßen schwangeren Bauch🥰❤🙂


----------

